# Is Rolled Oats Ok Before Bed ???



## dannygeale (Apr 2, 2007)

IS ROLLED OATS OK BEFORE BED ???


----------



## dodgyone (Apr 2, 2007)

If it fits into your calorie and p/c/f goals for the day then go ahead. I cannot be doing with these people who think late night carbs are really bad for you!!!

You burn more calories when asleep than you do just sitting there watching the TV!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 2, 2007)

Late night carbs are the devil.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2007)

If you didn't work out before that meal than I would NOT have those carbs before bed.


----------



## mitchhodge (Apr 2, 2007)

The break down of oat is very slow so the chance of them turning to bodyfat depends on your current conditioning levels.  If you are in good shape and your metabolism is burning high because of a good cardio and weight training program, go for it.  If not, expect those calories to do their worst.


----------



## Mista (Apr 2, 2007)

IMO taper off the carbs over the day


----------



## kicka19 (Apr 2, 2007)

Mista said:


> IMO taper off the carbs over the day



church


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 3, 2007)

Fat and protein only before bed IMO.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 3, 2007)

Only if you're planning on having a long night of vigorous sex.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 3, 2007)

just have a protein drink with some fiber and fat


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 3, 2007)

just my personal experience...I find having a little bit of oats(like 20g carbs total) about an hour before bed with my final meal to be beneficial for recovery and it doesn't make me add fat.  could be just me though.


----------

